

Ask HN: Internship ended early, two more months until school. Work available? - FinishedIntern

My summer internship in San Francisco ended early and I still have two more months until school starts (University of Washington). I plan on working on my own projects while I&#x27;m still here, but would rather meet some more companies and ideally even work for someone &#x2F; freelance a little.<p>I&#x27;m focusing on front end work currently (I was using Backbone at my internship) but also have a lot of experience with PHP &#x2F; MySQL.<p>I&#x27;ve worked at Google and Microsoft as well as a ton of my own projects over the years.<p>Contact me at sfintern02 at gmail for more information!
======
Jeremy1026
Might want to give us a way to contact you.

~~~
FinishedIntern
Good call, added.

